# "Eden" Female Red Golden-Athens, AL *LIMITED TIME*



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

I just came across her and am doing quick post. I have had no time to email anybody about her but will do later. Thanks.

*THIS IS A KILL SHELTER*

Eden was brought in 7-14-09 as a stray. sHe will be held for 5 days in case the owner comes if not she'll be placed up for adoption. He is very friendly. Heradoption fee is $92 for her spay and rabies vaccine. Ask about our up-graded adoptions

*The Dog Pound* 
1701 Hwy 72 East 
Athens, AL 35611 
Phone: (256)771-7889 
*Mon,Wed,Fri= 8:00am-4:30pm / Tue,Thur= 8:00am-5:00pm
(**Closed 12-1 for lunch each day**) 
new summer hoursSat=9.00am till 11.00am *
Email: [email protected]!! 

EDEN
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14169335


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Contact J&L Rescue.


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

You could also try Tennessee Valley GRR. They cover north Alabama to some extent through Decatur, AL--not too far from Athens--and are really wonderful!

tvgrr.com

Best of luck to this sweetie!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She is gorgeous! I hope she gets out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*J&l*

I just emld. J&L, Martha, in AL.
Could someone please contact the TN rescue


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I contacted Tennessee Valley Golden Retriever Rescue.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

he is a handsome boy


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh he is beautiful. Hope he does get out of there


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*reply*

*I rcvd. this message from Martha of J&L in Alabama*

I sent it to Kimberly with TVGRR. If they don't take care of her we will.

Martha


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Hurray! Hoping for a wonderful ending for this baby.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> *I rcvd. this message from Martha of J&L in Alabama*
> 
> I sent it to Kimberly with TVGRR. If they don't take care of her we will.
> 
> Martha


 Wonderful! What a relief.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for helping this beautiful girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Whoever pulls Eden*

*Whoever pulls Eden I'm sure could use donations because this shelter charges $92 adoption fee even to rescues.*

So if you can donate please email Tennessee Valley Golden Ret. Rescue and J&L Golden Ret. Rescue-AL, to see who has pulled her.


----------

